# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Работа с приводами >  Запись Dvd

## makssus

Знает ли ето-нибудь где можжно достать программу для создания DVD проектов ReelDVD или Scenarist (от компании Sonic)?
Хотя про Scenarist пишут, что уж очень наворочено и для дома крутовато.

----------


## SunTechnic

> Знает ли ето-нибудь где можжно достать программу для создания DVD проектов ReelDVD или Scenarist (от компании Sonic)?
> Хотя про Scenarist пишут, что уж очень наворочено и для дома крутовато.


Есть хорошая програма для новичков (Windvd) 
А для профи (dvdarchitect40b) ссилка:http://dspcdn.sonypictures.com/current/vegas70d_enu.exe
крек: http://mailded.org/samlab/crk/sonysoftware.rar
Удачи солдат!

----------

